# Subclass 485 - Spouse visa



## anu1984 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello!

I have recently got married n my husband is in Australia on a subclass 485 visa. Im in India and have to apply for the same visa as a dependant. What is the processing time for such applications. Also, is it possible that I travel to Australia as a tourist after filing the Subclass 485 visa.

Was unable to get much info from the immi website. Any advise would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

anu1984 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have recently got married n my husband is in Australia on a subclass 485 visa. Im in India and have to apply for the same visa as a dependant. What is the processing time for such applications. Also, is it possible that I travel to Australia as a tourist after filing the Subclass 485 visa.
> 
> ...


It is only a guide because of the many variables but have a look @ Client Service Charter
You may be able to apply for a tourist visa though I've read in past of there being special forms in use locally in India and it is likely a tourist visa if granted would have a no further stay condition applied and you'll need to be outside Australia to have your partner visa granted.


----------



## aba (Oct 29, 2009)

anu1984 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have recently got married n my husband is in Australia on a subclass 485 visa. Im in India and have to apply for the same visa as a dependant. What is the processing time for such applications. Also, is it possible that I travel to Australia as a tourist after filing the Subclass 485 visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Anu,
If your husband currently holds a valid subclass 485 visa you can make application to be added as a partner. You can be on or off shore both at time of lodgement and grant.
This is a paper based application as there is no online facility.

Raul T Senise Registered Australian Migration Agent, MARA No. 0636699
www.ozimmigration.com


----------



## anu1984 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I had a look at the Client Service Charter link n the processing time for d application is 10 months which is awfully long.. 
I know it sounds silly but is there any way to expedite the process after the application is filed?

Thanks


----------



## tanuj_b123 (Mar 8, 2010)

hi my name is amit n i got visa 485 n my wife she came here for 3 month tourist visa n she has condition of no further stay thats why she has to back overseas. so may i know if she apply for 485 then how long it ll take for approved or its better she can also apply for tourist visa again n she can come here n can wait for her 485 visa grant.
thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

anu1984 said:


> Thanks for the information. I had a look at the Client Service Charter link n the processing time for d application is 10 months which is awfully long..
> I know it sounds silly but is there any way to expedite the process after the application is filed?
> 
> Thanks


There's no way of expediting visa processing times but you can sure make it longer if you do not get an application correct.

You should also note the eligibility criteria, including having held an eligible visa - Skilled - Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 485)
....................................................


> hi my name is amit n i got visa 485 n my wife she came here for 3 month tourist visa n she has condition of no further stay thats why she has to back overseas. so may i know if she apply for 485 then how long it ll take for approved or its better she can also apply for tourist visa again n she can come here n can wait for her 485 visa grant.
> thanks


the next tourist visa could run out before the 485 visa is ready for granting and note eligibility requirement as above, the next tourist visa also likely to heve a NFS condition.


----------



## soumya (Jun 8, 2010)

*485 - spouse visa*



anu1984 said:


> Thanks for the information. I had a look at the Client Service Charter link n the processing time for d application is 10 months which is awfully long..
> I know it sounds silly but is there any way to expedite the process after the application is filed?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Anu,
My position is same as yours. I have submitted my 485 application last week.
Just wanted to know if you have applied and got your visa? I have heard a person telling she got it in 2 months.
And, is it possible to frontload medicals in India, i.e.,before the case officer asks to take medicals?


----------



## icdblues (Aug 16, 2010)

*Hello Ppl*

I have just gone thru all the posts and it is like different case scenarios. 
Well i think I would come under such one. After asking immigration agents and members from the department of immigration -confusion continues to linger.

I am on a 485 visa and that is gonna expire in april 2011. i have already applied for permanent residency in Jan 2010. well so far no news from the case officer....thats no good news

Recently i got married in june and now diff agents are advising in diff ways..
*Agent 1:* add your spouse to the visa 485
*Agent 2*: do not add your spouse to the 485 visa as a partner, it could extend the PR process
*Agent 3*: get her on a tourist visa
*Agent 4*: fill up a new application and get an employer sponsored temporary visa

With so much to offer ( )and to not know what exact would be best. I would ask the Top gurus what they think.

Waiting 
Ravi


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There's not a lot of experience on the forum of people going down the 485 partner path and if anything I'd think if you're eligible and can find an employer that can and will sponsor you, it might be worth considering as being less complex re a partner.
But again, remember temporary visas are exactly that.


----------



## icdblues (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks buddy for the quick reply.
The employer is happy to sponsor me. When i asked the agent, she was like add your spouse as a secondary applicant instead.
Will have to think about it i guess. 
cheers
Ravi


----------



## azzkikrr (Feb 17, 2011)

hi all...need some help....
i currently hold 485 which expires in aug 2011........i have already applied for 885 but its in cat4 so will take ages to process......but i m getting married in may 2011.....what options do i have to bring my wife here.......

thanks in advance.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There are eligibility requirements and as long as they are met you can put in an application but with a Cat#4 885 application, a more certain future probably awaits you both in your home country.


----------



## azzkikrr (Feb 17, 2011)

Wanderer said:


> There are eligibility requirements and as long as they are met you can put in an application but with a Cat#4 885 application, a more certain future probably awaits you both in your home country.


what does that mean...? do i have to go back to my home country...? please write in simple language.....and what kind of eligibility requirements are you talking about.....?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Have a look at the 485 and 885 secondary applicant eligibility requirements.
And yes, with a Cat#4 priority, you ought to see what you can do to look at a higher priority or with an indefinite wait, you may find that they could eventually cancel the application and you will have no choice on leaving Australia other than finding another visa that you can have success with applying.
Have a read of the Whats New relevant articles via that link at top of Immi site skilled pages.
That's saying what I previously said and you must be a numbskull not to understand plain english.


----------



## azzkikrr (Feb 17, 2011)

Wanderer said:


> Have a look at the 485 and 885 secondary applicant eligibility requirements.
> And yes, with a Cat#4 priority, you ought to see what you can do to look at a higher priority or with an indefinite wait, you may find that they could eventually cancel the application and you will have no choice on leaving Australia other than finding another visa that you can have success with applying.
> Have a read of the Whats New relevant articles via that link at top of Immi site skilled pages.
> That's saying what I previously said and you must be a numbskull not to understand plain english.


well......thanks a lot....but that was quite discouraging........anyways....one more question.....if i get my skill re-assessed as per the new ANZSCO code....and send it to DIAC........do u think they will put me in CAT#3...? because i've read some where that i can get my degree re-assessed and fill form 1023 and send it to DIAC......and they will put me in CAT#3.....


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you are going to get a different occupational classification with a higher priority you will need to apply for a visa based on that occupation.


----------



## azzkikrr (Feb 17, 2011)

Wanderer said:


> If you are going to get a different occupational classification with a higher priority you will need to apply for a visa based on that occupation.


i read in some blog that if i get my degree assessed and if i get it according new ANZSCO code.......then all i have to do is fill form 1023 and and send these to DIAC.....and then they will move me in cat#3.......
or do you think i will have to make a whole new application.......???


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

To pursue what you have read in some blog as to its accuracy, you could have a read of the Immi Whats New info re new priority processing and see if what the blog claims is mentioned under the transitional arrangements for students and PR applications.


----------



## jas_poo (Feb 27, 2012)

hi , 
Iam on the sublass 485 visa ..planning to call my wife . could you please advice me how long did it take .?
please do reply!


----------



## jas_poo (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Amit , 

Iam in the same situation , Iam on the process to get 485 visa .Could you tell me how long did it take to call ur wife on 485 visa ..please do reply !! as I want to call my wife as soon as possible OR i want to call her on a tourist visa ..but as we belong to the high risk countries ..could u suggest me what answer did ur wife give - intention to return back to her home country and do u think its a good option that i call my wife on a tourist visa .please do replyyyyy


----------

